# Need help with 828d john deere snowblower



## Barbara Daniels

Hi, my husband passed away in the fall and I had to learn how to use a snowblower or be stranded for the winter. Yesterday, I used the extension cord to start it. I drove off, after unplugging it. I got to the spot I wanted to snow blow and turned on the auger. It made a HUGE clunk and shut down. I inspected the blower (behind the part that garbs the snow) and it had a huge chunk of ice froze to it. The snow blower died when it hit the ice. I got a bucket of hot water and defrosted it. I was able to turn the blower, as it was no longer locked up. However, when I plugged in the blower, the electric starter just clicked and would not turn over the engine. This thing always started. NEVER EVER had a problem with it starting. Does anyone have any suggestions for this widow? I have little money as he had no insurance so I have to fix it myself. Anyone know what could have happened. I thought maybe it has a safety kill switch that perhaps disabled the electric start?? I hope someone can help me.


----------



## micah68kj

Hi Barbara and welcome to the forum.
Sorry for your loss of your spouse. Has to be kind of tough going it alone.
There is no kill switch on the starter system. It seems your starter is probably just stuck and it is a pretty easy fix.
First and easiest to try is to plug the starter up to the electric, while pushing the starter button momentarily, *LIGHTLY* tap the starter with a small hammer and see if that will, free it up. You might first try to pull the rope slowly, with both hands if you need to, and see if the rope actually pulls out. That will, let you know the engine isnt locked up.


----------



## micah68kj

Watch this video, Barbara.


----------



## Barbara Daniels

*Need help with 828D John Deere Snowblower*

Hi Joe,
Thank you for your advice. When I get home this afternoon I will give this a try. The only thing I won't be able to try is pulling the recoil rope as there is none. We bought it used and it didn't have one. It has the place for it, but no rope. But I will try to tap it while holding the electric start button with the extension cord plugged in.

If it doesn't work, I will use the amazing video you sent to take the starter apart. Do you think the starter got jambed when the ice suddenly stopped the motor when the auger went on?

Thanks!
Barbara


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Unfortunately the starter will disengage and "park" until you plug it in and hit the button. This mean it was just sitting there and when the engine died it wouldn't have had any effect on the starters ability to operate.

Replacing that rope starter isn't very hard either. That would be a good idea so you have a backup in case something else happened to the electric starter in the future.
I love show and tell and if you use "Youtube" it's worth it to look for videos from Donnyboy like this one. He knows his stuff.


----------



## micah68kj

You'really should have the rope starter Barbara. The vid frog posted will get you through it. 
Just a heads up about youtube. If anything around your house needs repair there is probably a youtube video to get you through it. I have made repairs to the wash machine. The dryer, electrical problems'etc. But we're here and happy to help and be helped. Holler if you need further assistance.


----------



## classiccat

Welcome to SBF Barbara and I'm so sorry for your loss. Hopefully we can get you back up-and-running asap!

It's also possible that a belt snapped and jammed-up things-up in the business-end. Unfortunately you don't have a recoil to test this. You can access the other end of the crankshaft which is connected to the belt pulleys. 

*Unplug the spark plug*, remove the belt cover and see if the belts are intact...I'd also try to turn the engine pulley by hand to verify that the engine isn't seized (why you want to unplug the spark plug).


----------



## Shryp

I hate to say it, but while looking things over look under the gas tank and around / behind the electric motor under the gas tank. Look for signs of any cracks and oil leaking. The loud bang should have been the ice, but it could have also been the engine exploding inside.


----------



## micah68kj

I wonder if she got it going? She was thankful for our assistance. 
It's a little disappointing when you try to help someone and never know if they got their problem solved. I'm not looking for a pat on the back or any words of praise or anything like that. I just really wonder if they got the needed help.
This such a nice forum. Everybody really tries their best to be helpful it seems.


----------

